# A good water stain sealer bass



## sam pierce (Mar 24, 2011)

What is a good water bassed stain sealer?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

WOODWORKING BY SAM said:


> What is a good water bassed stain sealer?


Sanding sealer, shellac, acrylic varnish, take your pick.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Your paint supplier can help You with what You need in Your situation. ant it's not hard, and not that expensive.


----------

